# كتابان لتعليم برنامج autocad civil 3d 2011



## ASHIK (24 يونيو 2010)

الاخوة الكرام 
اقدم لكم اليوم كتابان لتعليم البرنامج AUTOCAD CIVIL 3D 2011
الكتاب الاول كتاب التعليم Tutorial
http://www.4shared.com/document/dtfW2I2O/civil_tutorials0.html

الكتاب الثاني هو مرجع البرنامج Users Guide

http://www.4shared.com/document/LSwAehrS/civil_users_guide0.html

ارجو ان اكون قد قدمت لكم شيئاً مفيدا
لا تنسونا من الدعاء
السلام عليكم


----------



## تافكه (20 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك الفردوس


----------



## تافكه (20 يوليو 2010)

بس من فضلك يامواصفات لابتوب تنصح لتشغيل 2011 لهاى برنامج


----------



## المهندس رحم (20 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم


----------



## ayoubi (23 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر الك اخي على المعلومات المهمة
وربنا يغفرلك انشالله
اخوك ايوب ايوب


----------



## محمد عاطف - (17 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذه الملومات


----------



## ASHIK (18 سبتمبر 2010)

تافكه قال:


> بس من فضلك يامواصفات لابتوب تنصح لتشغيل 2011 لهاى برنامج



اخي الكريم 
عذرا على التاخر في الرد اولا
ثانيا الجهاز اهم شي فيه هو كرت الشاشة
انا انصح ب nvidia لانه خفيف على الجهاز
والمعالج طبعا يفضل ان يكون قوي
ما بفضل ان يكون من العالجات الصغيرة core du 2 ممتاز
انا ما بنصح بال celeron او amd


----------



## eng_belga (19 سبتمبر 2010)

_شكرا جزيلا يا أخي 
بس عندي سؤال قبل بداية التحميل و هل الكتتابان بالعربي ولا بالإنكليزي ؟_


----------



## hany_meselhey (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا لك أخي الكريم*


----------



## alrahede (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور والله على الكتابان القيمان .. ربنا يبارك فيك .. !!


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ياقوت على (17 مايو 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## اسيره الاحزان (17 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فتحي بسيوني (17 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء .وشكرا


----------



## mohamedazab (6 يونيو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (6 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## كبل (7 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك ورزقك الجنة*​


----------



## ثعيلي (7 يونيو 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## محمد احمد سعيد (8 يونيو 2011)

اخي الكريم 
اشكرك وبارك الله بهذا الجهد المبارك وجعله في ميزان اعمالك الحسنة


----------



## taha.civil (14 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## mrashraf2010 (14 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
وياريت لو ية كتب عربى


----------



## مهندس مدني طموح (27 يونيو 2011)

الله يجعل لك في كل حرف حسنة


----------



## كوردستان (27 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## وسام العبيدي (28 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## صلاح النهام (2 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم انا طالب في الصين اواجه صعوبه كبيره في فهم الكتب بالغه الصينيه والمشكله الاخرى صعب تحميل كتب عربيه في موقعكم ارجو المساعده


----------



## zxzx_0007 (11 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## SERAGE2007 (11 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله


----------



## gdo_gdoo (28 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك ولكن نرجوا ان يكون بالغة العربية وشكرا جزيل الشكر للمجهود الرائع


----------



## dani1205 (29 أغسطس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك ورزقك الفردوس*​


----------



## DEAA HASSEN (17 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------

